# Help needed identifying species



## Lint (May 1, 2011)

Hello,

I bought three Paph. seedlings about 2 years ago. They were sold without names but I was told they are most likely species.
One plant looks like it reached its mature size and already has a second growth almost the same size, so I am assuming it might flower within the next 12 months.

Can anyone tell me, based on the pictures and the assumption that it is a species, what species are possible candidates? Because I want to know if it needs a cold period or a dry period or whatever so I can give it a little push to finally flower. 

(click to enlarge)


----------



## Heather (May 1, 2011)

I think everyone is probably avoiding this I'm going to go out on a very weak and shaky limb and say...tigrinum! 

It's a guess, and until it blooms, that is all we got!


----------



## goldenrose (May 1, 2011)

I'd say it's in the paphio section, my first impression was villosum or gratrixianum due to the light webbing/veining of the leaves & the purple spotting at the base?
Those in the barbata section, I would expect heavier mottling of the leaves.


----------



## Lint (May 1, 2011)

Hm, I don't know, my plant is growing very "flat". The leaves are parallel to the ground. Paph. tigrinum grows a bit more upwards fan-shaped and seems to have less red spots at the base of the leaves.

@goldenrose
I agree, it's definitely something from this group of Paphs!
Paph. villosum and gatrixianum fit best because of the leaf pattern and red spots... but in that case my plant is probably not blooming size yet. *sigh*


----------



## goldenrose (May 1, 2011)

What is the pot size? It could be if that's a 3-4" pot.


----------



## valenzino (May 1, 2011)

Pretty shure is not tigrinum.Can be charlesworthy.In my opinion is a primary hybrid like villosum x charlesworthy or similar.


----------



## fibre (May 1, 2011)

valenzino said:


> Pretty shure is not tigrinum.Can be charlesworthy.In my opinion is a primary hybrid like villosum x charlesworthy or similar.



I agree. But maybe it isn't even a primary, but something like Paph. King Arthur ...


----------



## Lint (May 1, 2011)

Hm... I hate to admit this but you are probably right about it being a hybrid. None of the species really fit 100%. Although I'm going to cling to the hope that it is some rare form of Paph. charlesworthii. 

P.S.: Pot size is 9cm ( = 3.54") and leaves are 18cm long and 3cm wide (7" x 1.2").


----------



## poozcard (May 1, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> I'd say it's in the paphio section, my first impression was villosum or gratrixianum due to the light webbing/veining of the leaves & the purple spotting at the base?
> Those in the barbata section, I would expect heavier mottling of the leaves.



i agree
i found exactly the same

:clap::clap:


----------



## Braem (May 1, 2011)

Paphs cannot be identified when not in bloom ... I can rule out three subgenera but that is about all .


----------



## valenzino (May 1, 2011)

fibre said:


> I agree. But maybe it isn't even a primary, but something like Paph. King Arthur ...



:rollhappy: I was thinking exactely P.King Arthur at first sight :sob:


----------



## jtrmd (May 1, 2011)

valenzino said:


> :rollhappy: I was thinking exactely P.King Arthur at first sight :sob:



same to the both of the above lol!


----------



## Rick (May 1, 2011)

I pretty much agree with Dr. B on this one.

gratrixianum, some villosum clones, spicerianum, and charlesworthii have similar (but not totally like most I've seen) plant habits, and I wouldn't rule out a hybrid either.

Seems like there was also a recent posting of a hirsutisimum clone with similar purple spotted foliage.


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2011)

Tigrinum is a good gues for the middle one but w/out flowering is a shot in the dark!


----------



## goldenrose (May 2, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Tigrinum is a good gues for the middle one ...


It's the same plant in all photos, just a different angle, isn't it?


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2011)

Yes, you're right. IDK about these non-parvies. My best advice is to send it to me!


----------



## Lint (May 2, 2011)

Eric, if it turns out to be a King Arthur, you can have it. ;-)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 2, 2011)

I agree that its King Arthur...the first thought that crossed my mind when I saw the photos.


----------



## Heather (May 3, 2011)

Wow. You guys are amazing! I am an idiot!


----------

